# JD 275/285 VS Vicon Hay cutter



## Trooks2001 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey guys Im thinking about trading in my JD 275 for another JD275 or 285. I go to my dealer and hes tryin to sell me on a Vicon cutter. Anybody with experience with both that could give me pros/cons. Thanks


----------



## CImpson (May 9, 2010)

Depends on the Vicon i have a 2010 Vicon DMP 2800 its a 3 blade machine its also a 9ft cutter i love it it cuts clean to the ground and i have found out that i save atleast a gallon or two of diesel by the end of the day to our rhino 2 blade mower but im not to familiar with deere mowers but if would guess there close to the rhino but Vicons are very good machines i've cut roughly 1,000 acres with it it is also a very stout built cutter well sir i hope i helped you at some what haha well good luck with the new one









Colby


----------



## gman1772 (Mar 20, 2010)

JD folding disc cutters are made by Kuhn. (GMD 600/700 series) The only difference is the color of the paint and curtain/and the price difference. Vicon makes a good machine, as I recall it is a shaft drive vs. gears in a Kuhn/JD cutter. If you are bucking fireant mounds the gear drive cutter stands less of a wear problem than the lely shaft system. If you really want the JD find a Kuhn dealer. They are a heck of a lot cheaper in red paint than green.


----------



## CImpson (May 9, 2010)

You got that right the green paint is way too much and yes ive alot of good things with the kuhn mowers but i wouldnt have a gear drive mower because your suppose to pull the heads and repack them with grease every year unlike shaft drive mowers change the 80-90 oil every year and the gears wont turn like the shaft driven ones will ive got buddys with new kuhns and they wont cut like my vicon will there bad to leave strips of grass everywhere and these are new ones to so the likely chance of a bearing being out arent very good but there good thing is if something breaks in one head the rest will still continue to turn but the if shaft breaks well its a big mess but we got 2 shaft driven mowers one we've had 11 years and no problems so its just a personal opinion kuhns and vicons are both gonna be really good mowers but ive heard the krones are dang good mowers so u might consider the krone models to also


----------

